# torrid red, stock hood and sap front lip pics?



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

Any one got pics of an 04 goat with the sap lip but not the 05 hood? I am trying to figure out how i want my car to look and i am still on the fence about the hood on the 05. Non functional hood scoops are something i have made fun of on civics and cavies to much to put it on my own car (yet i want the sap front lip:rofl: ).


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Virus E said:


> Any one got pics of an 04 goat with the sap lip but not the 05 hood? I am trying to figure out how i want my car to look and i am still on the fence about the hood on the 05. Non functional hood scoops are something i have made fun of on civics and cavies to much to put it on my own car (yet i want the sap front lip:rofl: ).


they are functional hood scoops. it just depend on what you call functional. no its not a ram air hood BUT it do have plungs that can just pop out to get outside air into the engine bay. had mine out for 1 and1/2 years and engine bay is still clean. no water to worrie about even when washing your goat. with that said, you may want to look at getting a banshee ram air hood. at pfyc.com with the heat extractors. thats what i will be getting once i get my maggie


----------



## tony parker (Dec 28, 2006)

*Sap*

Here's mine


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

tony parker said:


> Here's mine


Now my mind is made up. I love the look of the 04 hood with that bumper, very clean. I think i am going to go with the sap lip, spoiler delete and ccw rims.


----------



## muscleT (Dec 20, 2006)

so you took your hood inserts out and hd no problems?


----------



## tony parker (Dec 28, 2006)

No, mine is an04. It came w/o the scooped hood. I wish I had one of the 05/06 hoods


----------

